# Carlsbad,CA to Las Vegas -- non-stop flight



## Cathyb (Mar 17, 2006)

There was an article in the paper yesterday about a small airline company getting approval to fly out of Carlsbad, Calif (Palomar Airport) directly to Las Vegas.  I lost the article and can't give the name of the airline.  

They will be flying into an airport in downtown Las Vegas where small planes land.


----------



## Neil Bock (Mar 17, 2006)

That is Vision Airlines.
http://nctimes.com/articles/2006/03/16/news/coastal/carlsbad/15_14_533_15_06.txt


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 17, 2006)

That's interesting, cause there is no airport downtown.  I think they probably mean the North Las Vegas airport, which is out on Craig Road not too far from Fiesta Rancho and Texas Station.  It has some short haul flights.  

Fern


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 18, 2006)

Neil: Thanks for locating the article.  Fern:  I thought of you guys for when you come to Carlsbad when I posted this.  Glad you saw it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 18, 2006)

Sis,
Thanks, but its a four hour drive or so, so I'm sure we'll drive.

I checked the calendar, its the first full week of August.  Hope you and Bruce will be home.

Fern


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 18, 2006)

Fern: Calendar is clean right now


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 18, 2006)




----------

